# picking a pup



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

my buddy is looking to add a female to the yard, mostly the dogs are companion/protectors. we also participate in weight pull. he is going to pick out a female pup this week, my question is what traits or what not would u look for when picking out a pup to make a great pull dog. the mother is dagger/camelot/mealers blue and the father has lot of boudreaux. yes i know its borderline scatter bred but thats not what i'm asking. we have pick of the litter, and newish to the breed. just looking for some good tips on picking out a work horse. thanx ahead of time


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

come on guys.. i'm not asking for all ur secrets, just for a few tips. it'll only make for better competion at shows


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'd pick the outgoing pup with the proper conformation and a good amount of toy drive.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Here, I think I got this from Patch O pits a while ago. Sorry, didn't notice this thread. I think this test will help your friend pick the best pup put of the yard. Everybody knows conformation, but temperament testing allows you to find out who the most capable dog is. If the breeder is a GOOD breeder they won't mind y'all hanging out for a while to chose who it's going to be. Godd luck to you and your friend!
http://www.workingdogs.com/testing_volhard.htm


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I'd pick the outgoing pup with the proper conformation and a good amount of toy drive.


Now I know your secret. lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't know what to look for as far as a puller but when I pick a pup I always go for the one who's not skittish, always comes to you, looks directly at you and has a good toy drive..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

LOL! That's not really my secret, just a good rule of thumb. When I go get dogs from my breeder, I rely heavily on what he tells me. Yeah, I look at and handle the pups. But if he tells me that pup A is alpha while pup B is more easy-going, I'll base quite a bit on that. Two of the three dogs we've selected have been selected by listening closely to what I'm told. (The third was from a litter of two, and was simply the smaller pup with the better ears, so that was the one we picked.)


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

thanx, i'll have to print off the test. we'll c what happens


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Personally I am not found of those Bloodline at all. JMO



> Here, I think I got this from Patch O pits a while ago. Sorry, didn't notice this thread. I think this test will help your friend pick the best pup put of the yard. Everybody knows conformation, but temperament testing allows you to find out who the most capable dog is. If the breeder is a GOOD breeder they won't mind y'all hanging out for a while to chose who it's going to be. Godd luck to you and your friend!
> http://www.workingdogs.com/testing_volhard.htm


 Yes, when picking a pup whether it be for show or working or even just a companion the Vohlard Puppy aptitude test and puppy puzzle are a huge helps.
If you do a search there is more info already posted


----------

